
Ask HN:How long will it take to regain complete focus to code after drinking? - joe4322353
On some occasions i felt i could not fully concentrate on coding for about a week after heavy drinking. What&#x27;s your experience and is there any medical study done on it ?
======
mmsen
You clearly have an alcohol intolerance if it takes you an entire week to
recover from one night of drinking. It has taken me 20 hours of rest, at most.

